# Problème avec homebridge



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2021)

Bonjour voilà jai homebirdge sur ras pie depuis quelques semaines  maintenant 
mais voilà hier mise à jours plugging tahoma et depuis j’ai perdu tous mes automatisation sur appli home et mes volets on même été enlever de mes pièces 

quelqu’un a déjà eu ce problème 

de plus j’avais crée une autre automatisation dès que je rentre dans ma pièces entre une heure défini certain volet s’ouvre grâce au capteur de la camera depuis plus rien j’ai essayer de recrée lautomatisation mais j’ai impression que ca me dit F**K


----------



## Moutaille (27 Mars 2021)

Salut!
Oui effectivement j’ai eu le même problème. A priori le nom du service posait problème. Du coup j’ai restauré Homebridge à la veille, la où je n’avais fait aucune des mises à jours et ensuite j’ai procédé à tous les updates sauf celui de TaHoma. Je le ferai quand un correctif sera sorti.


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2021)

Ok merci et tu restaure comment la veille


----------



## Moutaille (27 Mars 2021)

J’ai Homebridge sur environnement Windows et je le trouve ici.
Je ne sais pas si l’interface est là même sur les autres supports.


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2021)

Ok merci


----------



## celtik44 (8 Novembre 2021)

Je viens d’avoir le même soucis, j’ai l’impression que l’application « Maison » perd les pédales, j’ai plus mes automatisations aussi.


----------



## Moutaille (10 Novembre 2021)

J'ai l'impression que iOS 15 n'aide pas à régler les bugs dans Homekit.....


----------

